# Very Under Pre-pared



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

http://youtu.be/ViXI9EzqsqI

Had a day off last week, checked the weather quickly but not properly.

Had to turn back for the first time ever, Brook was starting to freeze up, and no visibility.

http://k9adventurestore.smugmug.com/photos/i-CXmFG6M/0/L/i-CXmFG6M-L.jpg

http://k9adventurestore.smugmug.com/photos/i-V2kGvF3/0/L/i-V2kGvF3-L.jpg

Started off no snow, mild and great climbing weather. 
OOOOhh how things can change.
Twenty to twenty five mph winds, six to eight inch snow drift in minus nine degrees wind chill :-\ :-[

Ooohh yeah first time I've ever seen icicle's on my dogs 'Dangly' bits  

Hobbsy


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

What's the bet, Brook would have happily kept on if you hadn't woosed out first......... 

Great to see you out with pup and to read your posts again.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

If you think part one of 'Very Under Prepared' was interesting, hold onto your to your Hobbly-Bob Oz, because part two 'The Rescue' is soon to follow. :-\ :-\ :-[ :'(


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

If you're here writing, then it means that it turned out good  ... Unless you're still blogging from the trail!?!?!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Very Under Pre-pared*



hobbsy1010 said:


> If you think part one of 'Very Under Prepared' was interesting, hold onto your to your Hobbly-Bob Oz, because part two 'The Rescue' is soon to follow. :-\ :-\ :-[ :'(


Only you Hobbsy....... Only you  poor Jo..........


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

second pic is a cracker! Brook has that "what the **** have you dragged me into?" look on his face ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

http://youtu.be/vC31azrkWTQ

Not my rescue somebody else's fortunately!

Bit of a long winded vid but a pretty rare sight for us of a RAF SeaKing, as only two of these old monster flying machines cover the whole of Wales!

Hobbsy


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Come and meet Old Man Winter in Canada... Guaranteed to put some hair on your chest. 

As far as Brook.. he'll be OK up to -11C without any thought.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Good to see you back blogging again Hobbsy, thought you were going to leave it to Jo.

You could do to get Brook a Chilly Dog coat. They are like the equifleece but have a waterproof out as well.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

That's MEN for you, Jo


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

In hindsight its always better to play it safe. I was joking before. 

I felt Sammy's ear tips so cold the other day, was worried abot frost bite. So we postponed our trip until I found his ear warmers. 

Good call on cutting the climb short. Nothing to gain or prove. Scenery must be amazing during summer time.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Out the front door or a cross country hunting trip - packing for your pup is ten times harder than packing for your children ! may not be able to find what you need for the pup or hunt on the road - I have check lists and still leave something at home - lucky for me I have a pup truck with a covered bed and try to keep everything in it for what eVer we may do - to get it right may have to add a trailer LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hotm, 
Been away from here for a while, thank you for the welcome back. 
Got to do something to get me through these long dark winter nights!
Nice to see the nights and mornings getting a bit lighter at last!!! :

Hobbsy


----------

